# Speed When Towing



## Willy

I was curious what you considered to be a safe speed pulling your rv. I typically drive between 60 to 65 mph with no problem. It didn't seem like I was going to fast, but wasnt sure if it is unsafe going that fast with a camper. 

What speed do you shoot for on the interstate or highway?


----------



## Dash D

I try to keep my speed down while towing. It takes a little longer to stop a heavy load for one thing, and also your speed will affect your fuel mileage. The faster you go the more wind resistance you create causing the engine to work harder to overcome the resistance and use more fuel in the process


----------



## campingforfun

When the whole conservation and gas crisis happened years ago and we were forced to reduce our speeds, I just got in the habit of driving 55mph.

I am a little slower when pulling the trailer because I don't tow it enough and I am kind of nervous. I worry about stopping quickly and of course with the grandchildren usually on board or other members of the family, I don't like to take chances.


----------



## bill0830

I drive the speed limit or about 5 mph either way, depending on traffic. My brother-in-law had an older Ram 3500 and if you went faster then 70 with it, his mileage would drop WAY down. I have a new Diesel running a BullyDog programmer and I get about the same mileage as long as I stay around the speed limit. There are times I'll slow down, because of wind, roads,weather and traffic. Staying around or slower than the speed limit is a safe bet.


----------



## ctfortner

I also drive the speed limit, or under, depending on what it is. Since I have a 1500 ram, 1/2 ton, I have to tow in Drive, it doesnt have a "tow" gear, and overdrive would burn up the tranny. Since I have to tow in drive, when I am at 60mph, I am turning 3000 plus RPM and burning some serious gas, so unless I am in a hurry, I stick with 60 or so. If I get a diesel, which I plan to, I would go somewhat faster (I think)


----------



## happiestcamper

I pretty much use the RPM's as my indicator. My 99 GMC Suburban could go about 63MPH and keep it at about 2800 in 3rd gear. My 06 Chevy Suburban can go above 70, same gear, same RPM's.

Now when I'm on a hilly interstate, I will be getting close to 80 going downhill so I can get up the other side without having to push to hard to keep from going below 70.


----------



## bigbo4988

I pretty well do the same when towing. I know where I need to keep my RPMs and about what kind of mileage I will get in doing so, so I stick with that. I try not to run over about 2700-2800 RPM, which puts me at about 62MPH usually



happiestcamper said:


> I pretty much use the RPM's as my indicator. My 99 GMC Suburban could go about 63MPH and keep it at about 2800 in 3rd gear. My 06 Chevy Suburban can go above 70, same gear, same RPM's.
> 
> Now when I'm on a hilly interstate, I will be getting close to 80 going downhill so I can get up the other side without having to push to hard to keep from going below 70.


----------



## glfortner

That is a good idea to keep track of the RPMs. (I know I am probably being a girl here :smack-head. My DH probably already does that and I don't know it because after all I am along for the ride.:whistling:


----------



## willie

*speed*

after an hour or so i get bored:10220:have been slowed down by wife:whipyobut: after not being passed by anyone,bad habit of mine,very seldom drive highway but when i do i like to make the diesel work:shrug: alot of that dependes on road surfaces IE michigan roads SUCK:thumbdown:


----------



## heruide

Since I tow a PUP I don't have the issue of wind resistance and in fact I don't have a significant difference in gas consumption. Most times I'm travelling at 8 MPH over the posted speed limit if there is no construction or right at the limit or under in a construction zone.

Ruide


----------

